# crash replacement?



## rzims (Nov 15, 2005)

almost 6 weeks ago now I crashed on my Giant Defy Advanced 0...too fast into a corner and hit gravel. Lowsided and slid across the road.
Bars are toast, one edge pretty much ground off, and front fork cracked where the brake mounts.
The shop is offering a crash replacement price on the fork of $225.00 but nothing on the bars....(Giant Contact SLR carbon)
The bars are going to be 230.00 and the fork 225.00 plus bar tape and labor, this crash is going to cost me over 600.00.....

I've asked about the integrity of the frame. Seems like a crash hard enough to crack the fork would hurt the headtube, but the shop is assuring me that it's fine.....

Anyone know what the retail on a new fork is? And do you think the bars should have some sort of crash replacement as well or is that usually just on the frame/fork?


----------



## DM.Aelis (Jun 19, 2007)

Bummer about the crash, but at least you are OK I hope! 

Crash replacement on bars is unheard of, AFAIK. If I were you, I'd just go on eBay and get some Deda Newtons or something similar for $50. Alu, classic bend, cheap...that's a win in my book. Are you wed to getting the exact same Giant bar again?

Nice carbon forks are expensive, period.

Just my $.02


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

$225 for a new fork is not bad. I'd look for a deal on the internet on a new handlebar though. $200 for a handlebar is pricey.


----------

